
Ask HN: What to advance as a researcher? - yansuck
Hello everyone. I am graduating from college and about to become a research engineer at a pretty well known company. I expect to do research&#x2F;support work on machine learning there. What does the research engineer career look like for a person without a PHD? What should I do to become a better researcher? Thank you.
======
chrisseaton
Are you publishing papers? You specifically mention not having a PhD as if you
might be concerned about that, so if that makes you anxious you could build up
a reputation by publishing and then nobody will ask if you have a PhD or not
when you're looking for your next job after this one. Good papers will trump
credentials.

